# Hapkido Freindship workout



## Master Todd Miller (Dec 19, 2003)

We will be doing another Hapkido Freindship workout on Jan. 10th at Master Bryan Lagiomere's Athol Martial Arts academy from 10-12.

If you are interested I can send you a private e-mail with the format and directions.

Peace
Master
Todd Miller

PS.  Eric Young, we would love to have you come join us if you are able.


----------



## glad2bhere (Dec 19, 2003)

Dear Todd: 

Are you going to give us a rundown on your recent trip to Korea? 

Also, though GM Lim is coming to Chicago next March I understand he will be doing a lot more with you folks on the East Coast. Can you give any details about that? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Dec 19, 2003)

I talked with GM Lim yesturday and he said he would let me know as soon as details are set.  You would need to contact the AHA as they are hosting these seminars.  I am NOT a member of the AHA  in any way shape or form.

I am planning on coming out to Chicago with some of my students in March, hope to see you there Bruce.

Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 10, 2004)

A big Kom up sumnida to Master Bryan and the Athol Martial Arts AcademyThere were 7 schools that participated in the freindship Hapkido workout today.  It was a great experience for all that attended.  We have decided that these events are well worth doing more often.  I will keep you posted.

Take care
Todd Miller
Korea Jungki Hapkido & Guhapdo Assc.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 11, 2004)

Dear Todd: 

At the risk of offending the "management" here I am hoping that you might consider making regular (maybe once a week) advisements regarding how things are developing with the up-coming visit. The reason I am suggesting this is that despite the fact that people regularly announce events, often, other than providing an address to send off for information, there is usually no venue for exchanging information regarding travel, places to stay and so forth. If you help me keep this string open perhaps people who are interested in car pooling and other joint assistance can make connections with people who are seeking same. Its also a good way to work out times and schedules and so forth.  Just a thought. 

BTW: It would be great to finally get a chance to meet. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Seig (Jan 12, 2004)

That would not offend the management!


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 12, 2004)

Dear Seig: 

Many thanks. I always want to tread carefully about events and promo-s to make sure we don't turn a very fine venue into a self-serving advertisement option, yes? I am often of a mind that if we can model a decent approach to providing a service that maybe other people will copy the approach and the manner in which these things are done will be upgraded. Thanks for your blessing. 

To Todd: 

I hope you understood that I was hoping for information not only for GM Lims' trip to Chicago but also any subsequent travel he has planned. BTW: I know that you are not connected with the AHA, but would you be willing to post contact info both for yourself and the AHA so we can be covered both ways. If Kevin (Sogor) is reading this he may also want to post contact information for his Chicago meet. Along these lines, if there are other personalities who are likewise sponsoring an event featuring GM Lim perhaps they might make themselves known here as well.  OK, I'll shut up now and let others have bandwidth. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 12, 2004)

At the risk of offending the "management" here I am hoping that you might consider making regular (maybe once a week) advisements regarding how things are developing with the up-coming visit. The reason I am suggesting this is that despite the fact that people regularly announce events, often, other than providing an address to send off for information, there is usually no venue for exchanging information regarding travel, places to stay and so forth. If you help me keep this string open perhaps people who are interested in car pooling and other joint assistance can make connections with people who are seeking same. Its also a good way to work out times and schedules and so forth. Just a thought. 


I think it is a great idea.  The whole reason for this is to 1. Get on the training floor together in the spirit of friendship and learning.  2. To promote the many bennifits of Hapkido.  3.  To meet, train and get to know other people and styles of Hapkido.

Please let me know how I can help.

I will be coming to Chicago in March for GM Lim's seminar, Maybe we could get together for dinner/beer after?

My best

Todd Miller


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Jan 12, 2004)

As soon as I get some definate dates and  times I will post them.  I will give Mr. Sogor a chance to post the AHA contact info as he is a member of that group.  I do know that GM Lim will be doing seminars in MASS.  March 26,27 and 28th.  He will be doing a Chung Suk Guhapdo seminar in Athol, MASS on March 27th. Anyone who is a sword practitioner should try to make this seminar as GM Lim's sword (and of course his Hapkido skills are amazing as well) skills are quite amazing.   I do not have the exact times yet.

Take care
Todd M.


----------



## glad2bhere (Jan 12, 2004)

Dear Todd: 

"....I will be coming to Chicago in March for GM Lim's seminar, Maybe we could get together for dinner/beer after?...." 

That would be a great idea! No one should come to Chicago and not take home a belly full of Giordanos' pizza or Elys' Cheesecake!  

I have yet to put the final touches on whats going to happen as everything pivots on the first week of February. Sorry to be obscure but these things need to be sorted out, doncha know. 
In the meantime I think people need to make use of this string to get the info they need for making their plans. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## INDIANAJONZ (Jan 13, 2004)

Athol was a great time.


----------



## Master Todd Miller (Feb 9, 2004)

We are holding another Hapkido freindship workout on Feb. 28th here at our Dover Dojang.  The workout will be from 10:00 - 12:00.  If there are more Master's we can extend the time a little.

Take care
Todd Miller


----------

